# Ragdoll's eyes aren't blue...?



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

My grandmother has a five month old ragdoll kitten. He's playful, and follows her around, like a ragdoll, and he has that "rabbit like" fur, and he's also pointed, but his eyes aren't that beautiful blue color yet. They are a bluish green color. I read that they should change when the kitten is about three months of age. Is it possibly for a five month old purebred ragdoll to have eyes of that color? Will they stay that way? Is he not pure? He was bought from a breeder. Is he a ragamuffin? I know it doesn't really matter, but I'm just wondering.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hortusgirlii (Jan 3, 2021)

Look on registration papers, what is the color for coat? It depends on coat color. Colorpoint is Blue, Mink is Blue green, Sepia can vary. Breed should be on papers too.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

He isn't registered yet, but his parents are. He is a light brown tabby with dark brown stripes. His points are a little darker than his stripes. I'm not sure what his coat would be called. Is there a difference between colorpointed and pointed?


----------

